# dog runs away off leash



## germanshepherdguy357 (May 13, 2010)

:help:hey this is one lol iv worn my self down to the point of a shock collar on people tell me to run the other way doesnt work he keeps going people tell me take him in the woods and when he starts to go hide behind tree and scare him doesnt work people say do the leash then long rope thing doesnt work people say use treats doesnt work lol you get my insanity yet  but when i chase him down with car he goes in it asap lol


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Training recall is a must! You have to do it till he gets it and then do it some more. Practice practice practice!! Recall is so very important. Put him on a leash, call his name in a happy voice, when he comes to you treats and happy excited praise! Repeat till he comes every time, and until then do not let him off the leash.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you want to have a healthy dog, do not let him off lead anywhere until his recall is solid in a safe place, ie. fenced yard. 

You will be sorry for the rest of his life if he gets smooshed by a car and has a crippling injury. Some things you cannot take back. Keep your dog safe. He is not ready to be off lead yet. He MAY NEVER be ready. But giving him too much freedom, too soon, is a sure way to have a catastrophe. 

I train come on lead. I NEVER use come off lead unless I can enforce it, until the dog is solid with the command. I train it with distractions too. If you let the dog win, either by not coming and doing what he wants, or by getting you to chase him which is great fun, then you can develop a long term problem. 

Recall is nothing to fool around with because it is a life-skill. So train, train, train off lead. 

I see NO reason to add a shock collar to this. 

I think you would do better to add very tasty treats in your pocket, roasted chicken, dried hot dogs, steak, cheese, high value treats like pieces of pig's ears. Whenever you tell your dog to come, and he comes praise him and give him and awesome treat. Eventually you can phase out the treats, by giving him one every other time, or for the quickest comes. And then you can phase them out completely.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

you chase him with the car? 

Agree with Zisso and Selzer, until you have a solid recall no off leash


----------



## germanshepherdguy357 (May 13, 2010)

lol hes fast so i usally end up catching up to him with the car telling him get his butt in car then he comes asap but he wont come with out the car lol


----------



## germanshepherdguy357 (May 13, 2010)

so far iv managed to train him to go from the house to the car from the car to the house lol its my start got to start somewere


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I really don't see how some of this is a laughing matter, you are dealing with a life here.


----------



## germanshepherdguy357 (May 13, 2010)

iv been dealing with him like this for year everyday is a obsticle coarse with him he ate my moutain dew bottle top off and drank 2 liter dew yesturday while i was gonna last week he got ahold of beer put holes in the side can drank it all the other week he aint the gf panties hes reminds me jerry lee from the movie k9 if i tied him to my mirror hed most likly rip it off come sit next to me with it there arnt usually any cars were i train him at and when he gets out its usually cuz hes slick and slips between us out the door or one the kids leaves door open to long and out he goes down the street at 10 mph firs thot to my mind is mememe roadrunner and hes gonna 3 blocks in the blink of a eye


----------



## germanshepherdguy357 (May 13, 2010)

if i had the money hes be in enrolled in cop training in lansing michigan wear they teach dog all sorts stuff how to go from happy to defence snap of finger how to get them stay go up the ladder down the ladder all sorts stuff that i want him to do


----------



## germanshepherdguy357 (May 13, 2010)

and most the reason hes the way he is cuz hes got husky in him and everybody says husky is stubborn airheaded breed that takes mircle to train and isnt any good inless its pulling sled but i love this little fluffy pain in my butt


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

germanshepherdguy357 said:


> and most the reason hes the way he is cuz hes got husky in him and everybody says husky is stubborn airheaded breed that takes mircle to train and isnt any good inless its pulling sled but i love this little fluffy pain in my butt


Yes huskies are stubborn but they most certainly aren't airheads. They have high prey drive and are escape artists. It does not take a miracle to train them, you need patience. It doesn't have to pull a sled to be a good dog.

This seems like a serious issue. You need a professional trainer. You don't know what you are doing, you're posts are hard to understand.

But otherwise get a professional trainer, your dog has a training problem and he needs a professional trainer to correct this. Him being part husky has nothing to do with it. Its the poor training.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

LMAO I'm sorry the risk to the dog isn't funny but my god I have been in your shoes before and completely understand you. You love the dog so much but get so frustrated sometimes all you can do is laugh to keep your sanity. My stupid lab always took off I could never do off leash. I had him perfect on a 30 ft lead with a perfect recall could take him into a HUGE 10 acre fenced in dog part he could be all the way at the other side playing with other dogs I could call him and he's come racing back to me but he just knew if there wasn't a leash attached to him and there wasn't a fence containing him I couldn't do anything and he did as he pleased GRRRR. After spending so many times chasing him I also learned the car thing I could open the door call his name happy and he'd come running and jump in and start licking me like yay now I get to go on an adventure and explore AND not have to walk to do it thanks mom.

However I learned this was MY FAULT! As much as you think you are doing everything perfect you realize all the mistakes are all your fault. After enlisting help from other professionals I learned he could be off leash and be under control just not by me because I was nervous since he had run off so many times before he picked up on me being nervous and decided not to listen to a weak pack leader basically. Whcih makes sense I knew in a secure fence he wasn't going anywhere I knew on the leash he wasn't going anywhere and off leash I knew he was going to take off so I stayed nervous about havin to go for a run again. I would ask a professional to come help at least observe you and pick up on things you may not be noticing. I also agree with everyone else there are stages get a solid recall on a short leash then a long leash then a fenced in area and with distractions around before you ever try to do off leash fully.

As for the destruction once again sounds like my lab thats why we crate trained. Eventually he was able to be left out without anything but they learn they can do these things because you are not there to watch them and correct them.

To me it sounds like lots of training supervision and proper containment these things all rely on you not the breed of your dog. Also I noticed on another post you were getting another dog for him I urge you to please hold off until these issues get fixed because without a doubt the new dog will learn all of his bad habits it never seems to fail.

Work on basic obediance don't let him go through doors stairs anything head of you make him sit at the door until you go through then he gets to come out. Watch him at all times if you have to go somewhere he gets crated for his own safety. I have 2 kids (young at the time) and it's no excuse if your the adult it's your job to keep the dog inside. Watch your kids if they are going to the door tell them to stop call your dog to you and hold on until the kid is outside same thing when they are coming back in even if it means locking the door so they have to knock before coming in. Yes its a pain but it's going to keep him alive for now.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Like other posters have said, you need to train your dog. It had nothing to do with his breed, you just haven't trained him. You can train any breed not to run out the door when it's opened, come when called, etc etc. You don't need a protection trained dog, you could ruin his training by not knowing what you're doing and that is a big responsibility for someone that doesn't know what he's doing with a dog.

How old is he and is he neutered? I never really except to have 100% recall on an intact male, so if he's intact, take him in to get him neutered. For help in training, and to be a responsible pet owner, since you're letting him roam the streets.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Dog classes Dog classes Dog classes Dog classes Dog classes Dog classes.

If you know he will run off, he can't be off a leash or long line.

And if you are ever angry after chasing him for hour and finally catching him..........that's an issue too. You shouldn't be angry at him hours later for FINALLY getting near you so you can get him in the car.

You should, however, be FURIOUS at yourself for letting him fail and run off the sec he does so. 

He's ALWAYS a good boy when you later catch/get near him. That's what you want.

Neutering may help (at least no bitches will get pregnant while he's away, plus it may help).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would get into a training class with him so you can learn how to manage him. Consistancy is key to training, and you can do it on your own if you have the will to do it.
Sounds like he has quite a bit of freedom and it can become dangerous(mountain dew/beer?)

Umm, trying to be nice here, but your dog sounds like he is an accident waiting to happen... being a _responsible_ owner to keep him safe should be your priority. 

I agree with everyone else~ *neuter him so he isn't adding to the oops litter population!!!*


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry, germanshepherdguy357, using his breed is an excuse for not committing to his training. There are plenty of huskies and malamutes in the obedience rings. Eating pop bottle tops, drinking soda and beer, and running away from you until he makes you chase him with a car is not healthy, period. If you really love your fluffy pain the butt, find an experienced trainer in your area and enroll your dog. Group Classes will teach you how to teach your dog, and then you must do the work at home, every day. Don't let your dog become a "hit by car" vicitim, or a surgical candidate when he eats something that he cannot pass (foreign body surgery can cost thousands), or a shelter drop off when he finally does something "so bad" you can't forgive him. He deserves better!!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

It sounds to me like you have a lot of goals for this dog, which is great, but you cannot reach goals unless you start with the very basics. And the very basics start with you being taught how to train your dog - you absolutely need that foundation before you attempt to train your dog because, right now, it sounds like you don't really know what you are doing.

In order for learning to take place, you need to first exercise your dog to get some of that excess energy out of him so he will be able to focus on training rather than being jittery and full of pent-up energy. So before you do any training, take him out for a long, leashed walk. Play fetch in a fenced-in yard. If you don't have a fenced yard, take him to a local park that has a baseball field that is fenced.

Next your dog needs to understand what it is you want from him. Training in a way that is motivating and makes the dog want to learn is a great way to go with any smart dog - especially a German Shepherd. It's setting the dog up for success by teaching him what you want him to do, instead of punishing him for what you don't want him to do. 

If you've never trained with a clicker, I highly recommend getting into a class to learn how to use it correctly. Timing is everything with the clicker and the hardest part to learn. But it's so easy to teach behaviors, even complex ones, once the dog understands the clicker and training with the clicker. 

I am currently working with a lady who has a 13 week old English Bulldog puppy - second training session, her dog had not only learned to sit (and is doing it consistently), but learned to shake on command within about 15 repetitions, which was a behavior she offered and we simply put a gesture and command to it.

Training the recall is incredibly important, but the first thing you should work on when you start training with your dog is the "name game". You want your dog to understand that whenever you say his name, he needs to look at you, regardless the situation. You can issue all the commands you want, if you don't have your dog's attention first, you're not going to get anywhere. So building that attention by having your dog look at you, EVERY time you say his name is where you need to start.

This is something that I usually work on in the house. In the kitchen is where I start because I always have my dogs' attention in the kitchen - I might drop something, after all.  So they know to watch me. Say the dog's name, then click for the slightest sign of attention (turning head, looking, coming, whatever) and reward. Repeat. Then work on it in other parts of the house. When it's solid in the house - solid being 9 out of 10 times - work on it outside the house. When it's solid there, work on it with distractions.

Once you have a solid name response, teach the come. Start by teaching come on a regular 6" leash. Then move on to a long line (30ft is great). Again, build up to longer distances and more distractions - don't start working on this during your neighborhood BBQ, start working on it with NO distractions and work your way up.

NEVER give a command you cannot enforce - this is why you use the leash and then the long line, because it allows you to reel the dog in to come. Whether he comes by himself or whether you "make" him come, praise and reward him for coming and always make come a good thing - don't punish him when he gets to you. 

Ditch the shock collar - if the dog doesn't understand the command (and he doesn't), punishing him for not coming won't help because he doesn't know what he's doing wrong. To be honest, looking at your posts with your training questions, I would say ditch the shock collar altogether because you don't know how to use it correctly. A training device like this is a great thing - IF it is used by someone who has been taught how to use it correctly. By a trainer who knows what he or she is doing. It's not something you just buy and try, unless you are willing to screw your dog up.

If you want your dog to work protection, find a local club that does Schutzhund, Ringsport, or any other type of protection work and join. Expect to spend A LOT of time working on obedience before you work on protection. And expect this to be a long process requiring a lot of patience and training, not something you can accomplish in 8 weeks.


----------



## mybiggestbaby (Aug 25, 2009)

I completely understand where your coming from!!! There is nothing wrong with laughing about it either. He brings joy to your life, even by being a bugger. They make movies like that for a reason, the capers these buggers get into are FUNNY! Obviously if you were not aware of it being dangerous, for him, or that something needs to be done you would not have been on this forum LOOKING FOR HELP and reaching out to others here for advice. 
I am not a trainer, but this is my experience with my dog, maybe it will help you?
I had a similar problem with my shepherd. We did all the training, and he learned it and knew what was expected of him. Then, when he was about 18mo old he would not come in when I called him, he WOULD NOT! I think he was a bit cabin crazy it was a long, snowy winter and he was bored. I tried treats, sweet talking. He would rather be out than have a treat. I tried getting him to come in for his ball, but after the first time I lured him in with his ball, and the door shut behind him, he wouldn't come to that either. So I went out and played ball with him, then at some point I would take his collar and say happily 'ok time to go inside' 'good boy' and bring him in. SO he figured that out, and would STOP playing after two or three throws, and go lay down a safe distance away from me WITH his ball. Nobody could get near him, no way. So we left him out there, until after dark. He did not care, just lay there, with his ball, in the snow, in the dark, waiting for us to come out. It was ridiculous!!!! Eventually he would come up on the steps and allow us to let him in to get his dinner. Then it would start all over the next day. He had figured out a way for him to be in charge, and knew we couldn't catch him. I knew it was my fault, I had allowed the situation to deteriorate to this point and I needed to make him realize I was in charge of him even when I wasn't hanging on to him. I thought, too, of the shock collar, even bought one, but couldn't bring myself to use it. I figured that before long he would figure out that when he wasn't wearing the collar..... still only a band aid to my problem. 
Now, I'm pretty sure this is not what a trainer would do, or even tell you to do, but it is what I did. And it worked. 
One day when he wouldn't come, after I told him ONCE and he laid down and got ready to wait me out, I went after him, I made it very clear I wasn't playing, I told him he was BAD over and over, and when he ran away I kept after him. I did not say come again or try to chase and grab him I just kept trying to walk up to him all the time standing up tall and being very firm and direct in my manner. He ran, I followed him, we went WAY down back, all the way to the end of the back field ( over 1/4 of a mile) until he finally stopped and stood while I went up to him. I think he was really freaking out, his ears were DOWN and his tail was between his legs. I crouched down next to him and said Herc, come, and he did! He buried his head in my stomach and cuddled. I cried. Then I got up and said, lets go home! He ran ahead of me, happily all the way home, and up the stairs, and was waiting for me bu the door. I have not had a problem since. Swear to anything, never had a problem with him since. ALL of his issues ended that night. I made mistakes that allowed him to think like he was, I had to do what it took to fix it. In our case he needed to understand that no matter where he is or what the situation is, I will be there and I am in charge. He follows the rules even when I am not there. I think that is what you need to do, maybe not exactly how I did it, but I think you can get the Idea from my story?
How anybody can say his breeding doesn't matter I don't know.....
Isn't the reason you pay $1000 for a GSD with a pedigree full of titles because you want those traits in your dog? Some lines are better for herding, some better for police work, some for agility ect. 
A lot of what a dog tends to do is determined by his DNA, I don't care who you are, your not going to train the innate desire to run out of a husky! I think if you put a shock collar on him he will just keep running, and unless you turn it up enough to drop him in his tracks, he will figure out he just has to get out of range faster...
If he is being destructive he may be feeling stressed from not running like he needs to, and that has become his outlet. I have heard of Husky's even chewing on themselves out of boredom. 
It is a big factor in what you are dealing with.
I wish you the best of luck, and it is great he has someone to love him like you do, despite his vices!


----------



## germanshepherdguy357 (May 13, 2010)

lots info to take in thank you all sounds like you all have had your share of a pain in the butt to take all the information in and begin work asap


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I never had any pain in the butt because I trained my dog from the get go.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Then stop taking the leash off 

The suggestions you've gotten have been good. You need a long line for sure but a LOOOONg one. I'd say at least 125' - 150' to start with. You can make them yourself with cheap stuff you can get at Walmart or any home store: medium width nylon rope and snap hooks. Tie a knot every 15' or so feet so you can stop him if need be. I'd put him on a harness as well, to avoid whiplash if he takes off.

This is an excellent step by step guide to teaching a solid recall using a long line: Lesson 6


----------



## Phoenix122 (Apr 23, 2010)

drinking beer and soda...?? Have you ever heard of cratting or kennels? this is for you dogs safety which is the most important. You really need professional training for this dog all you are doing is reinforcing bad behavior which will only progress.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

As a former owner of huskies, good luck...lol. It takes a LOT of patience to train them especially on recall and some can never be trusted off leash. It's why I love the loyal breeds like GSD, Doberman's, etc. Not to say those dogs don't run off if not trained. But they are a lot easier to work with...lol.

I currently have a GSD/Rottie mix whose is a velcro-dog. I never had to really work on recall with him because this dog is up my butt.:laugh: He won't let me leave him no matter how hard I try...lol. I kid.

But my advice is to never let him off leash for any reason unless he's properly trained on recall. Too many accidents can happen. I second the suggestion of getting a long line to work with him. You HAVE to make him follow through if you tell him to come. You don't give him an option to disobey otherwise he learns to ignore you.

Good luck!


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

My first shepherd Sue was great off leash. She was resisted cats, squirrels and rabbits. She would stay right by my side...until one day she spotted a coyote. She took off and ran into the hillside brush area where we live. Two hours later we finally found her, exhausted with some very torn up paws. She never had off leash priviledges again...too scary for me!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i say this with no disrespect or malice but only with concern for your dog.

you say that you love him...unless you want to look at his lifeless or badly injured body in your arms while he takes his last breath you simply must stop allowing him to get away from you.

for those of us who have spent hours consoling others who have come here when they've had this happen it's no laughing matter.

all good advice already posted here, take it to heart. please.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Excellent advice from everyone!!! I know you want to change the relationship and learn how to manage and train your dog, otherwise, you wouldn't be here asking for help. So kudos for being open to new suggestions. If you want things to change, you really have to do things differently. 

You will have to make sure your dog is ALWAYS under control, and not give him the opportunity to run off, EVER! Leash, leash, leash, leash!!!! Find fenced in areas to play fetch and give him the need to run and burn off energy. Or get one of those bicycle attachments and go bicycling with him.

As for training, it will take time and effort. A LOT of time and effort. I got a mixed breed rescue who did not see the point in listening - so all off-leash privileges had to earned. 

I did tons of classes, and joined a Schutzhund club to continue the training with her. Over time (like 3 or 4 years) of work, she is getting pretty reliable (even recalled her off a bear the other day - woohoo!!! Good dog!!!). 

So it can be done, but it will depend on how committed you are, and my guess is that you are VERY committed, so hop to it!!


----------



## germanshepherdguy357 (May 13, 2010)

hes only bad out when i dont take him for a walk before i leave for the most part he leaves stuff alone its half my part for letting him play with plastic bottles when he 

was puppy

as for the beer that happened at my moms when i took him there he got into a cooler with the other two labs but i agree with the leash thing 

im playing on 
getting 200 feet of ski rope that stuff dont break lol 

he broke rope today on me had to catch him say good boy give him treat when i caught up to him and he came back but man its hard to wanna nock him out when u catch up to him 

i dont beleive in kennels he will learn he only chews pop bottles up cuz hes mad at me and full energy and i left him alone that being my part i wont lock a dog in cell iv been in jail cell its the same thing as lockin him up it aint fun i absolutly will not do it


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

He won't learn not to chew bottles unless you train him and he's not doing it because he's mad. Dogs aren't capable of that level of thinking. He's doing it because he's bored. 

And kennesl are not the same as jail. Dogs learn to love their crates and they see them as a den and a way of escaping the hectic life of the house when they need to. And it won't be fun when you have to pay $1000 in vet bills for surgery because you let you dog roam your house and he swallowed something and needs surgery because it causes blockage. Crating a dog is the safest, most responsible thing you can do. It's not meant for all the time, only when you can't watch him for his saftely. My dogs love their crate so much they go in and sleep in there with the door open by themeselves. 

It should be hard not to knock yourself out for letting him get off leash in the first place. It's not his fault you never trained him.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not sure how much trolling I really want to do, but your puppy is NOT chewing up bottles because he is mad at you. 

Sorry, dogs do not think that way. His teeth are working because that is what they do. Yes you CAN teach him not to touch things on tables or that are not his, but this takes effort and supervision.

You do not believe in kennels. Well, your dog is 2 years old, runs away from you, has to be chased down with a car, is chewing up things, drinking highly caffenated soda and beer, and is well on his way to being poisoned, smooshed in the road, or having a blocked intestine. 

But you do not believe in kennels. I will tell you this. After paying several thousand dollars for surgery for a blockage, you will have to add insult to injury and purchase a kennel so that your dog will be able to recuperate without hurting himself. 

This is totally unreal. 

So you have been in a jail cell and that is no fun for you. If you train your dog positively, he can be crated without any trama whatsoever. I prefer kennels as the dog can move about at will and drink and relieve themselves, but they are not for everyone, and I have crates for each dog. The like their crates, they eat and sleep in their crates, and with doors wide open they CHOOSE to go into them. 

Dogs are not people. They are not vindictive like people. They are not defiant like people. They are not people. You would not like someone putting a leash on you and jerking you around with it either. But many many people do that with their dogs, some of them with prong collars or choke chains.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

DJEtzel, we posted at the same time, you said it much better.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

germanshepherdguy357 said:


> hes only bad out when i dont take him for a walk before i leave for the most part he leaves stuff alone its half my part for letting him play with plastic bottles when he
> 
> was puppy
> 
> ...


Once again...PLEASE! learn to type! Its hard to read what you are saying! And when its your dogs life in danger(the beer drinking, the running off etc) it is NOT a laughing matter!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Jail = punishment

crate = safe place for dogs/den/their space/happy place

they are not the same



> as for the beer that happened at my moms when i took him there he got into a cooler with the other two labs but i agree with the leash thing


if he was able to get into a cooler without anyone noticing he could easily learn to open a fridge or cabinet and get into something very toxic. If you don't want to crate him can you put him in a room where he is safe?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

selzer said:


> DJEtzel, we posted at the same time, you said it much better.


Short, sweet, and to the point, right?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> i dont beleive in kennels he will learn he only chews pop bottles up cuz hes mad at me and full energy and i left him alone that being my part i wont lock a dog in cell iv been in jail cell its the same thing as lockin him up it aint fun i absolutly will not do it


At the risk of stating the obvious - Dogs are NOT People. Simple as that. 

While you may think of a small, enclosed space as being frightening and unnatural, dogs don't view it the same way. Dogs view a small, enclosed space as a den, a place to go sleep. Look at stray dogs and where they feel comfortable to sleep - under a house, in a hole in the ground, etc. Small, dark, enclosed space. Just like a crate.

That said, your dog NEEDS more exercise. Dogs don't do things because they're "mad" or "spiteful". Dogs do things because they are bored and don't get enough exercise. Remember that your dog has two breeds in him - two VERY ACTIVE breeds who need A LOT of exercise. Get up early, take your dog for a walk or bike ride. Take him somewhere fenced and play fetched. Work on obedience a bit. THEN come back home and put him in the crate. He will sleep while you're gone and not destroy your house or bottles.

There's nothing wrong with a dog playing with empty bottles - take the cap off, take the label off and give it to the dog while supervised. Empty plastic milk jugs are great, fun toys. My dogs love them. But they're something to be played with supervised. 

To prevent your dog getting into them when you don't want him to - clean up. Put your stuff away.


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

If you think crates are cruel, then why do dogs go back to them to sleep? They see it as a secure, safe place. Our bulldog is 5 years old and we still crate him when we leave. Lizzie is never left out of her crate. She has a huge one so she can spread out. I totally believe in keeping my dogs safe....like everyone else in this discussion. AND I surely don't want to come home to disaster and mess and who knows what. But I think there are lots of issues here beyond the crate.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

dianefbarfield said:


> *But I think there are lots of issues here beyond the crate*.


Ummm yeah...that's the feeling I get too! 

I agree with everyone on here. My dogs go to their crates to rest and take naps. They eat filled Kongs in there and play. I do not have to force them to go in. It is not a jail. 

Jail is the place dog owners should be that know their dogs have problems on recall but still allow them off the leash to get hit by cars and lost and become strays.


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, I have taught school for 34 years and I can just say that there are lots of parents who should have never had kids or dogs. Same problems, lack of discipline and love. Just sayin.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

dianefbarfield said:


> Well, I have taught school for 34 years and I can just say that there are lots of parents who should have never had kids or dogs. Same problems, lack of discipline and love. Just sayin.


Yes I agree. Someone who shouldn't have kids is a VERY close member of my family and it's very hard to watch. Just as some of these posts are very hard to read.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

It is possible that your dog can get away from you and you won't be able to catch him. If he isn't killed, he'll end up at the pound. Then (and only then) he is most certainly in 'jail'. No trial. No jury. No judge. Just put immediantly onto death row. While he waits for his appointment with death, he gets to listen to all of the other inmates scream and cry...24/7. When he does sleep, he'll most likely dream of you.


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

wow Lilie, beautifully put. Scary but true imagery. I hope you get through to this person.


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

Buy yourself a 15 yard tracking lead or a retractable lead of about the same length. When it's on the lead call it back in a stern authoritative manner, when it comes back raise the pitch of your voice slightly praise the dog and give it a treat and fuss it for coming back. Let it know it has done well. Repeat this until the dog associates coming back with getting a treat and a fuss and is eager to return. 

The key to most commands is to be constant and methodical in your commands and there has to be something in it for the dog be it a treat a stroke or both. You don't work for nothing, why should the dog?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

The reason your dog jumps into the car is because it's fun. Find some other fun thing for your dog when he comes to you. Some people mentioned chicken and hot dogs. Some dogs love to play tug. Never, every, scold a dog when it comes to you, or grab it's collar. Just be happy, happy. Even if he was going to attack somebody, if he comes, he's a good boy. 

(My dogs work for hot dogs.)


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

As someone else stated there is ALOT more to this then just not kenneling or just running away off leash. There is a major lack of excersize leading to extreme boredom as well as a major lack of training (and some denial it seems) plus if you read other posts the OP is trying to get another dog which leads to more problems and 2 dogs with the same issue isn't twice the problems more like 3 or 4 times the problem because they feed off each other and it gets really bad 2 dogs like this alone in the house you would be lucky to come home to an eatin mountain dew bottle. Personally I believe in the human getting training before the dog. An experienced person can take an untrained dog and get them to listen perfectly send them back to the untrained owner and that dog will act the same way he did before seeing the trainer. They can only do so much the rest relies on the owner.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

you are so right...everything in a dog's life relies on the owner. they especially rely on their owner to keep them safe and protect them from harm.

i cannot post anymore on this thread without violating board rules.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

katieliz said:


> i cannot post anymore on this thread without violating board rules.


What do you mean?lol.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

katieliz said:


> i cannot post anymore on this thread without violating board rules.


:rofl::rofl: I'm right there with ya might need stitches from biting my tongue so hard. Think a few others as well.


----------



## Phoenix122 (Apr 23, 2010)

I cannot think of this as anything more than errors on not the dog but the owner! The owner is solely responsible for their and the dogs actions. Allowing the dog to drink beer and soda is extremely harmful to the dog. It can be prevented by crateing the dog. I have a puppy who would rather sleep in her crate than sleep in the bed with me and that is her choosing. It is for the dogs safety whether you agree to it or not there the dog cannot get in to anything while your gone. You can prevent major health problems for your dog. Anything can and will happen if given the opportunity. I can not see how someone can be so careless and irresponsible towards another life.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

"careless and irresponsible towards another life"...beautifully and truthfully said.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

** removed by Admin. Personal attack**


----------



## germanshepherdguy357 (May 13, 2010)

thank you lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

katieliz said:


> you are so right...everything in a dog's life relies on the owner. they especially rely on their owner to keep them safe and protect them from harm.
> 
> i cannot post anymore on this thread without violating board rules.


OOHHHHHH! Now I know what you mean!!lol BLONDE MOMENT!

Well anywho, yes with behavior like this its on the owner. My friend used to give her dog chocolate & beer but don't worry, I talked to her and explained to her the causes of this and she listened to me and now doesn't feed her dog chocolate or beer. She now asks me for any dog advice.lol


----------



## germanshepherdguy357 (May 13, 2010)

well here is my advice for the nite took dog out at 4 rollerbladed 4 miles came home dog fine pop fine left went rollerblade wit gf wit out dog dog chewed up pop bottle spilled pop everywhere gone only 10 mins dogs get pissed off and break ur **** its a  fact left home from 2 to 10 that long time went rollerblade 10 mins with out him and he ****** my pop up so all u people who say dogs dont get mad screw off they do to


----------



## germanshepherdguy357 (May 13, 2010)

my bad took dog out at 12 sry pissed offf


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Watch your language on this board. 
Jean
Admin

Do not know/haven't read this thread but here is a general rule for dogs- 

Our worst parts of us - as humans - they generally do not have. 
Our best parts - they do. 

From what I have seen, dogs want to have a good, positive relationship with us, and respond to our good moods in a good way and our bad moods in an anxious way. 

And I would rather be wrong about that and always treat my dogs well, than wrong and hurt an innocent creature. 

One that we are supposed to be smarter than, and the problems come when we are not (I raise my hand as having had that happen to me many, many times)!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

when he did it doesn't matter, the fact that he did do it does matter. you need to keep him safe and your stuff safe. put him in a crate or in a room that is safe for him. Getting mad everytime he destroys something doesn't work. Lucky for you its soda bottles, next could be a bottle of cleaning products or and electrical chord or any number of dangerous things in the house. 

don't want to speak for everyone, but for the advice you've been given...YOU'RE WELCOME


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

germanshepherdguy357 said:


> well here is my advice for the nite took dog out at 4 rollerbladed 4 miles came home dog fine pop fine left went rollerblade wit gf wit out dog dog chewed up pop bottle spilled pop everywhere gone only 10 mins dogs get pissed off and break ur **** its a  fact left home from 2 to 10 that long time went rollerblade 10 mins with out him and he ****** my pop up so all u people who say dogs dont get mad screw off they do to


I had an extremely hard time reading your post. Yes watch your language.

You shouldn't be getting mad at the dog for something YOU did and caused.

I think its best that you don't have a dog at all. You obviously aren't caring for it very well, by not training it, and letting get into stuff in shouldn't and letting it drink beer and soda.


----------



## DebGem (Apr 7, 2010)

germanshepherdguy357 said:


> lol hes fast so i usally end up catching up to him with the car telling him get his butt in car then he comes asap but he wont come with out the car lol


I can completely relate to this! It isn't that my son's dog, Apollo, whom we rescued at the age of almost 2 doesn't know how to "come" it's that he doesn't want to! BUT he LOVES to carride! So when he takes off out of the yard or gets away on the leash, all we have to do is show up with the car and he happily pounces up to the door to leap in! THEN we deal with the training at home... but if we try to order him or go after him, he's quick as lightining to allude us and run us ragged trying to get him! So yes, we also use our car to chase our dog down when needed... silly but effective. It's a termperment matter, not a training matter. 

He only partially wins becos he's a rescue from being suddenly abandoned by his original family and then sold to us, so we understand he's a little neurotic about some stuff and are patient with him....


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

One thing we are teaching our newbies is that you never run after the dog. NOW THIS IS IN TRAINING AT A FENCED IN PLACE!!! 
When we have an untrained dog in training that somehow gets lose the owner never runs after the dog. instead they have to run into the opposite direction. Now that can take a couple of minutes but eventually the dog realizes that it isn't fun to run away when nobody is chasing you. 

Another thing we do to see how strong the bond is, is that the handler has to hide in the "Versteck" (where the helper is usually hidden). One of the trainers hold the dog and the dog watches you running away from him. You can call his name, make a lot of noise and than hide. The trainer than lets go off the dog and the dog has to run to you and find you. 

It works wonders.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

By the way, there are two Huskies in training. They are harder to train than any other dog that we have in the group. They take twice as much time. Not because they are mean or bad but because they are very independent and goofy dogs. However, it is not impossible and they learned to retreat as well as other dogs. It took them longer but they learned eventually.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

Look at what this guy writes and his posts don't pulled?     He should not be allowed to post or own a dog.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

germanshepherdguy357 said:


> well here is my advice for the nite took dog out at 4 rollerbladed 4 miles came home dog fine pop fine left went rollerblade wit gf wit out dog dog chewed up pop bottle spilled pop everywhere gone only 10 mins dogs get pissed off and break ur **** its a  fact left home from 2 to 10 that long time went rollerblade 10 mins with out him and he ****** my pop up so all u people who say dogs dont get mad screw off they do to



Than get that stuff OUT OF HIS REACH, for gods sake!

If you know that your dog chews up bottles than get them out of his reach. I know my puppy is jumping up the table so I get everything OFF the table. Get everything out of reach and he will be fine. Or get him a crate and if you don't have funds for a crate or doggy classes, how in the world are you going to pay for a 1000+ dollar surgery because he ate glass and has to have an emergency surgery?

If you can't pay for any of that, than by god you shouldn't own a dog, let alone buy a second one. And before you get a second one, TAKE THAT MONEY AND GET SOME TRAINING!

You seem to have no knowledge about dogs at all which makes you IGNORANT! And that is not a personal attack it is simply a fact!

*
ig·no·rant
   /ˈɪgnərənt/ Show Spelled[ig-ner-uhnt] Show IPA
–adjective
1.
lacking in knowledge or training; unlearned: an ignorant man.
2.
lacking knowledge or information as to a particular subject or fact: ignorant of quantum physics.
3.
uninformed; unaware.
4.
due to or showing lack of knowledge or training: an ignorant statement.

*I don't know if you are completely bull$hitting us or if what you are writing is the truth. I can't... no.. .I don't want to believe that a human being can be that ignorant. 

And please learn to spell. I am no native speaker and even my writing and spelling skills are better than yours. 

Educate yourself on dogs, exercise them and for gods sake get EVERY BOTTLE, GLAS, AND WHATEVER ELSE HE CAN CHEW UP OUT OF HIS REACH!

If you don't believe in crating than make sure he can't hurt himself!

Jesus Christ, I am livid...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh and for the record... if your dog weighs 125 pounds... put him on a diet! I seriously doubt that it's all muscles... :angryfire:


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Oh and for the record... if your dog weighs 125 pounds... put him on a diet! I seriously doubt that it's all muscles... :angryfire:


HOLY SH$T!!!!!! YOU GO GIRL!!!!! Man ole man. Please let the maddness stop!!!!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I truly think this guy is yanking our chains. He isn't asking for assistance, he is creating a stir within this forum for his entertainment purposes only.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

and the mods do nothing about it except warn us! what a joke!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

goatdude said:


> and the mods do nothing about it except warn us! what a joke!


I guess we can ban rather than warn members? Not sure if that will help the OP though? 

If they are a troll, the Mods/Admin will eventually figure it out and deal with it. If they are real and need help, attacking, cursing and name calling will NOT help their situation or their dog. It would be nice if we could continue to allow posting and information. But we can lock the thread, send more warnings, ban rule breaking members...........


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if I got a warning for what I wrote, but I couldn't help it. It's ridiculous. Seriously...using your brain and common sense isn't all that hard... if a dog chews up bottles, get them out of his reach... but I guess that's too easy. :headbang:

Does he want to find his dog dead one day because he slit his artery with something sharp? I've seen a dog die because he slit his stomache with a small sharp stone that he accidentally swallowed and that was an accident. But knowing that the dog chews up everything once he is alone and doing nothing to change the situation, like getting everything out of his reach or crating him is flat out ...


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

> so all u people who say dogs dont get mad screw off they do to


They are not mad but they are entertaining themselves while you leave them to their own devices. It isn't like they can walk themselves, get their own food, etc. Please be careful with your dog, and do what is right for him! Make a SAFE environment or find him a GOOD home!


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

You said just what I was thinking Mrs. K....if he is for real, someone needs to take that dog away. If not, and it sounds more and more like that, the thread needs to be closed or just ignored. We can all just agree to not reply to it. If he wanted help, he would have taken all of the wonderful advice given here.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I am closing this thread.

For the dog's sake, I sincerely hope the OP is just yanking everyone's chain for entertainment. But if that is not the case, there is plenty of good advice here in this thread that will help if he chooses to listen to it. If he does not, at least people tried and maybe someone else will benefit from the advice if they can sort it out from all the nastiness. However there is no point in continuing down the road this thread is headed.

-Admin


----------

